# My new Da Buddha



## Alistair (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey there, MPers.  I'm presently learning how to use my new vaporizer.  

First, it arrived Tuesday afternoon right before I left for work.  I got off work and opened the package only to discover the heating cover was busted  (Yes, I was torqued!).  

Today, I received the replacement heater cover.  I had some small difficulty fitting it over the heating element, but got it in there.  It is a little loose.  Is it supposed to be loose?  I think a little play is acceptable.

I'm able to hook up the wand to it, but cannot get the tubing to fit in.  So, I'm drawing directly from the wand.  The tubing seems too big.  How do you get it to fit?

I'm presently stoned vaping  it.  Not a bad buzz, but it will take some adjustment.  I can't seem to determine how high I am, but I'd have to say that I'm ripped.  It takes awhile to vape a small amount of material, so it takes awhile to vape enough to get wasted, but I think I'm getting there.

If anyone can answer my questions, your help would be much appreciated.

Alisatir


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey allstair, got a pic?  I gave up my vaporizer a while back.  I never could get used to the plastic tubing taste, kind of ruined the experience for me.

"Today, I received the replacement heater cover. I had some small difficulty fitting it over the heating element, but got it in there. It is a little loose. Is it supposed to be loose? I think a little play is acceptable."

Yea you want it a little loose just so it doesn't stick, and so the heat doesnt transfer from the heating element straight into the glass.  I assume you are talking about the glass part you put your MJ in that is connected to the tube which you inhale from? 
EDIT: or are you talking about the part that heats up, conencted to the actual vaporizer?  I'm confused because I have seen a few different models.


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes pic please...not sure about what part is loose.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats Alistair :woohoo:

Bummer on the heater cover.

There should be 2 small round shims that hold the cover tight. They are real small.

Wet the tubing and it should slide in.


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Wet the tubing and it should slide in.




Okay well that put my mind right in the gutter.......


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 17, 2011)

Pcduck has a beautiful tubing solution, but if lube doesnt do the trick, you can always just get a new tube. I went to Home Depot and they have all kinda tubing in there, just took my piece and discretely tried fitting it in the tubes till i got a good fit, then I bought 10 feet of the stuff. Eventually the tubing will gum up and you'll want to replace it, so it helps to keep some extra around. also I like to have my tubing a bit longer, so i can hit the vape from anywhere on my couches...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 17, 2011)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> I bought 10 feet of the stuff. Eventually the tubing will gum up and you'll want to replace it, so it helps to keep some extra around. also I like to have my tubing a bit longer, so i can hit the vape from anywhere on my couches...


 
Now that's some good advice!  Someone that wants to be able to extend his smoking implement to himself rather than move.  It makes me weep, a smoker with a heart like mine.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2011)

Alistair I have found with use that my tubing shrinks where it attaches to the wand, making it not quite as tight of fit.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 17, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Now that's some good advice!  Someone that wants to be able to extend his smoking implement to himself rather than move.  It makes me weep, a smoker with a heart like mine.



I don't mean to turn intensify your weeping the SSF, but it's usually the sensi star in my vape... 

Here, I think my vape tube might reach ya! :bongin:   damn, wheres the vape smiley???


----------



## Alistair (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks mebeafarmer.  Well, I must say I'm a bit confused .  Okay, first, when I received the vaporizer with busted cover, I removed the bottom half from the base by pulling straight up.  A half cylinder, or sleeve fell out. It is identical to the one in your pics.  Second, when I received the replacement cover, it came with a full cylinder, exactly as yours.  After some help from a friend, the complete sleeve(cylinder) was placed on the metal base(The base itself is encased in metal, not removable).  After putting the sleeve on the metal base from which the ceramic heating element protrudes, I carefully put the cover on by twisting from left to right while pushing down.  I got it on snug now.  One thing though:  The third, half cylinder piece, wasn't used, and wasn't needed.  

I just readjusted the heating cover by pushing it down a bit deeper to match your picture.  In your picture, the very last one before the bud pics, the element is barley visible.  A few minutes ago, the element wasn't visible from a direct view, and it might have been what was giving me problems vaporizing.   I had the ground-glass end of the cover perfectly centered in the hole where you connect the wand.  I thought it was best that way, but perhaps the element needs to stick up a bit more.  That is why I pushed the cover down.

Your tutorial is very good and much appreciated.  Thanks a lot.

Hey,  could you show me how to connect the tubing?  I tried sticking it inside of the wand, then I tried stretching it to fit on the outside.  Likewise, how do you fit the mouthpiece onto the tubing?  I think there might be some pics on this site of a completely assembled Da Buddha, but if you would kindly show a few more pics, it would help out.  

I'm presently trying to figure this thing out.  I'm doing so much experimenting that I'm getting pretty messed up.  Hey, how thick should the vapor be?  Is it supposed to be thick and smoky-looking?  I can't always get it to do that.

Oh well, enough for now.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new vape *Alistar*!! I have used mine for a month now and love it. It is a different high I think. Don't know why that is, but it is fun. Took me a week to get the hang of it. Mine is not the da buddah though. Peeps around here love that one. Enjoy.

Thanks for the giggle *SensiStarFan.*


----------



## Alistair (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies.

I ended up putting a drop of oil on the tubing and slid it inside the wand.  The other end of the tubing easily fit over the mouthpiece.


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2011)

WTG! Coulda just liked the end of the tubing.......the mouthpiece is supposed to fit inside the tubing i think! Congrats!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that too, temperature and the draw speed.  I found that the thing worked way better once I attached the tubing and mouthpiece.  I could kick back and slowly draw, watching the vapor flowing like a river.

Next,  I need to adjust to the new buzz.  I hope I can.  It does get you high, but there's a component to the buzz that seems to be missing.  For right now though,  I'll put up with that, because I want to give the lungs a break.  I figure smoking a couple joints a week when I'm with my friends a couple of times a week should be enough smoke.  Plus, the edibles to be made from the leftovers should balance everything out.

For those who aren't mechanically inclined a detailed instruction booklet would be useful. The instructions that came with the vaporizer aren't detailed.  Did any of you get decent instructions on how to put it together?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the only instructions i could find on the web. From what i read so far it only comes with basic instructions. 

hXXp://www.metacafe.com/watch/4916153/da_buddha_vaporizer_quick_start_guide/


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

A tip for the fixing the pipe to the wand if its stiff is to put it in a glass of boiling water for a couple seconds to soften it.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, wish I'd been here yesterday. I use the daBuddha exclusively, and I break that piece all the time, that and the whip, gets caught on my wheelchair and I swing around and break it at least once a month. I swear they now send me a standing order knowing I'll be writing each month saying, "Yeahh, I did it again!" 

Now the hose--I don't like. Too stiff for me. Never had a problem getting it in, though. Try a little saliva or heck, astroglide works too (lol) and just suck on the end of hose the push it in while you sort of twist it into the whip. Wiggle the hose a little bit. I promise it will go in! But there are better hoses you can get online if you want. I get the surgical grade rubber ones, as they are way more flexible and I can order it longer. It's way better. 

As for the metal sleeves, yes a new one comes with every replacement. It should be snug, not loose. Not super tight, but snug. 

As for the "Sweet spot" depends on the wetness of the herb. If it's pretty wet, try your setting about 12:00 position. Then if you see smoke in the whip, it's too hot. It's starting to combust. Take it back down a tiny bit, until you're at about 11:56. I often start out with wetter herb at 12:00, then back it down in a couple of tokes once it dries out. I actually put marks on my machine so I can match them up. Now that I've done it a bit, I can find the "Sweet spot" almost immediately on any herb. I can feel it before it goes it and almost know what it's going to need to give vapor and not smoke. 

Good luck! It's a great unit and I hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems there's a lot of experts here.  Great reading!

Can't wait to hear your thoughts once you get it dialed in Ali!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 18, 2011)

After this thread i think the next thing on my list is a Da Buddha hehe. I have been wanting to stop smoking tobacco for ages but i use it in my Js, Will be great to get this to come off it completely using a vap. Effects of 10 years of smoking is already playing havok on my lungs, god knows what another 10 would do.

Thanks for all the great info in the thread Alistair & all


----------



## leafminer (Feb 18, 2011)

Alistair, what 'component' is missing? Could you explain a little more? Tks/


----------



## Alistair (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Mojavemama, BBfan, Jericho, et al.  

Leafminer, what are those cannabinoids called, the ones into which the THC breaks down over time?  Those add to the high, right.  Well, I think that if we're only getting THC, then the buzz will different, and it is.  It gets me high, but the dopiness that you get from some pot is gone, no body high, either. The narcotic effect is minimized.  Not that I like being paranoid, but that tends to go away also.  In short, the vaporizer seems to take the the edge off the stone.  However, I just got home from work and am good and high at the moment.  It's more of a high than a stone.  

I'm not very good at description, but ask specific questions and I'll try to answer.  I will say, it doesn't seem to expand the lungs, and already (This could be my imagination) I feel like I can breath better.  However, I have never had much breathing, anyway.


Those cannabinois are called cbn and cbd, I believe.

You know, if the temperature is right for vaporizing THC, why can't vaporize the cbn's and cbd's?    Also, it seems as though proper ripeness isn't as important, if all you're getting is THC.


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2011)

I like to use mine before a nap or bedtime.....helps put you down!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2011)

You know Alistar, I have been asking the same questions about the cbn's cbd's, I have no way of knowing but I figure they are being vaped too right? It helps the pain so it must not just be thc .... Wonder where we could find that info out? I need studies done. I need to know. lol


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this the one.

hxxp://www.vaporizers.ca/product.php/product_id/806


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I did some research which there doesn't seem to be a lot of. I found three studies. The bottom line is: .
_"CBN is produced from THC via chemical oxidation, and a vaporizer would allow for more oxygen production than a flame would."

_so, according to what I read if I understood it right, vapes have a higher concentration of cnb's and thc then burned leaf (smoking)
Very interesting stuff, wish we could have a MP study. Evidently it is hard getting lab's to do the studies as they don't want to be know as "that kind" of lab..Oh brother, grow up and help people with pain and the folks that just want to get their head bad!!!!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, Rosebud.  You know, last night before bed I had a real good buzz.  So, perhaps it will take awhile to adjust.  I do miss the smoke, though.

I was under the impression that they didn't get vaporized, but it didn't make sense.  I was real skeptical, so going into it with that attitude makes it harder to enjoy the buzz.  Time will tell, and so will I after I've used it for a bit longer.

At first I was thinking those that enjoyed their vaporizers didn't smoke as much as much as I do, but I know I must be mistaken on that one.

Chef, it helps put you down, huh?  I feel the buzz is less dopey.  Oh well, I'll do some more experimenting.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, I know how you feel I think. I love smoking, quit ciggs over a year ago and i love the smoking part, but after using the vape a month, eveything else tastes bad, even a joint. i am even thinking about getting another one, looking at the vapir no2..portable and quiet. We will see.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 19, 2011)

I dunno bout you guys The thing I love about vapes is I use about a quarter the amount of weed which I would need to smoke to get the same high. Is that about right for u guys too?


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

When you all vape, do you notice the difference in buzz from one strain to the next as you do when you smoke?  

I've discovered that the bowl must be well packed in order for it to vaporize efficiently.  I know that makes sense, but at first I wasn't packing well enough and it was taking longer to finish a bowl.  

I just smoked the weakest of my three strains and it seems better with the vaporizer; it seems to get me higher.  The same strain, and it seems better.

I'm glad I stuck it out.  After my first day I wanted to fire up a joint.  But, this being my third day, I'm getting better at it and I'm getting higher.

Blancolighter, I've been using more pot than usual, but I think that has a lot to do with the fun of using a new toy.   However, it also has to do with my skeptical outlook.  My outlook is great at the moment, because this gave me a great buzz!


Mebeafarmer, At first, it was taking forever to smoke enough to get high.  It took a long time for each bowl.  But, once I packed them tighter and turned up the temperature (without burning the weed), the process sped up a lot.  At first, I was turned off by the amount of time it was taking to get high.  But now, I've got it down so it takes a normal amount of time. 

More testing in the days to come.  After several weeks I should be liking it.  Oh yeah, the buzz lasts every bit as long as smoked weed.  

Another thing:  Do you guys actually use the vaped weed for cooking, and it gets you stoned?

I'll report back tomorrow.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 20, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> Thanks Mojavemama, BBfan, Jericho, et al.
> 
> Leafminer, what are those cannabinoids called, the ones into which the THC breaks down over time?  Those add to the high, right.  Well, I think that if we're only getting THC, then the buzz will different, and it is.  It gets me high, but the dopiness that you get from some pot is gone, no body high, either. The narcotic effect is minimized.  Not that I like being paranoid, but that tends to go away also.  In short, the vaporizer seems to take the the edge off the stone.  However, I just got home from work and am good and high at the moment.  It's more of a high than a stone.
> 
> ...



Thanks Alistair, much appreciated. I have been mulling over buying one of those things to spare my lungs. What you tell me makes that less likely - I love the body stone, have trouble sleeping often and am always looking for the perfect hit for that.
What you describe sounds more like the effect I get if I have to harvest early, when the trichs are clear.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't give up leafmier. After vaping for one month my taste  buds are back. I rolled a joint and it tasted like burning paper. I was disappointed as I love to smoke, I love to smoke joints. I would smoke ciggs if I could. 

I was very skeptical too Alistar.

I do get more loaded on the vape. I don't think a vaporizer can change the stone from a couch lock to an up high. I smoke my morning and my evening in it. My jack at night was flowered longer and it works well on the body and pain at night. If I vaped it in  the morning I would sit and drool all day, so don't do that.
Since studies (barely 3) show that the cbns and cbd's are very much vaped, then I think were good. my 1 cent. Lets all take a vape. oops, i already did that.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah,  Leafminer, that's my opinion.  It seems less dopey to me.  

Rosebud,  my sense of taste might come back too.   Perhaps I'm wrong about that; it just seems less dopey to me.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, thanks a lot, mebeaframer.  

If the vaporizer vaporizes the THC, CBN, and CBD as well, then why do the edibles still contain enough to get you high?

No, I'm not going to throw it away.  I've got to try that.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 21, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks a lot, mebeaframer.
> 
> *If the vaporizer vaporizes the THC, CBN, and CBD* as well, then *why do the edibles still contain enough to get you high?*
> 
> No, I'm not going to throw it away. I've got to try that.


 
That's what I was wondering...........


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 21, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> That's what I was wondering...........



I got my Da Buddha a couple weeks ago; saving all my vaped weed too. Like RoseBud et al said, it's a different buzz.. but trying to figure out the how and why of it is a different story 

And, funny to read from others' too, but I also quit smoking cigs about 13 days ago. I do miss smoking cigs and rolling a doob helps from time to time - I'm on that Chantix drug, but I had to dial it down to one a day. Now, the only thing is sticking to it(!).

With the vape I find I wanna get high all the time, but this might have something to do with cigs too - 40 years is a long time to be a smoker.

Anyway, this is a great thread and I appreciate learning of other's experiences as well.

Cheers,


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay, thanks again.  I don't know, though; I keep on vaping until I get no vapor.  However, I do know what you mean, if you keep on trying after the bowl is basically spent, you can still get vapor, but it's hard.

Today, after four days straight of vaping,  I went to my brother's house and didn't bring Da Buddha.  So, we smoked a joint.  I believe I was too critical of the vaporizer high at first.  It is different, but probably just as good as smoking.  At any rate, I'm going to continue using the vaporizer.


----------



## frankcos (Feb 22, 2011)

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> I got my Da Buddha a couple weeks ago; saving all my vaped weed too. Like RoseBud et al said, it's a different buzz.. but trying to figure out the how and why of it is a different story
> 
> And, funny to read from others' too, but I also quit smoking cigs about 13 days ago. I do miss smoking cigs and rolling a doob helps from time to time - I'm on that Chantix drug, but I had to dial it down to one a day. Now, the only thing is sticking to it(!).
> 
> ...


   I quit smoking cigs 4 years ago in january. I was smokin 2 packs of marb lights a day. I found that my weed smoking doubled within the first month of quitting. It was kind of a pacifier if you will.Now I smell a cig after I get baked and 75 percent of the time it stinks,though theres always that 25 percent of the time that it smells so good I want a drag. Its ok to smoke more weed because I am able to grow it and its nearly free. I don't think my wife would like if I tilled me a tobacco field out back.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2011)

I usually can tell if it is spent by the taste of the vapor. Gets a dry stale like taste, at least this is where I repack


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2011)

With the vape I find I wanna get high all the time, but this might have something to do with cigs too - 40 years is a long time to be a smoker.Moto


MMan, that is a long time to smoke, congratulations for going off of them.Keep it up and vape away. I wanna get high all the time lately too, but it isn't the cigs.

Congrtsto you too frankos.

Alistar, how did the joint taste?


----------



## Alistair (Feb 23, 2011)

Rosebud,  the joint tasted fine.  It was you who said that you no longer liked the taste of a joint after having vaped?  I imagine that a couple times a week, when I visit friends,  I'll smoke; but apart from that,  I believe my smoking days are over.   I'll let you know if I no longer like the taste.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, here's my opinion of the vaporizer based on one week's usage:  The buzz is just as good as smoking.  I was too skeptical at first to enjoy the buzz.  It's different, though, as others have pointed out. The main difference would be the sedative effect that we get from smoking some strains is not present, or not nearly as pronounced.  It doesn't feel as dopey.  However, there are others that have replied that say they use it to go to sleep with and for pain relief.

Oh well, I'm pleased with it.  Now, if I could only stop playing with it.  I'm trying to get over the novelty of this new toy;  I've been vaping way too much.  As far as using less per session, I have been using as much as before when I was smoking.  At least I'm not using more.  I have a tendency to smoke more than I need, as well.

Good decision as far as the lungs are concerned.  Already, I can breath better.  I do a couple of workouts a week for this karate class I'm taking, and tonight's workout was much easier.

Thanks to all that helped me via pm's; you all helped me decide on which vaporizer to get.  And thanks to all who responded to my questions in this thread.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 24, 2011)

:goodposting:  Thanks for  review Alistair.  Well said.


----------

